# Hi



## Isshinryustudent (Nov 14, 2005)

[FONT=&quot]Hello My name is Matt and ive been taking isshinryu for the last 2 years of my life. *since i was 15* I am being trained under Al Ferrens at the mountain isshinryu karate academy. I am currently an orange belt. I have gone to the IWKA world tournment. I plan to go to more tournments in the future as i get better and learn more. I really enjoy the style and what it has done for my life. 

I've been looking for a place on line to talk about martial arts and i found this site so I signed up and thought I would give it a try. 

and thanks for reading.[/FONT]


----------



## Lisa (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome Matt! To the friendliest site you could find! 

I look forward to your contibutions.  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello fellow Isshinryu stylist!  I too enjoy the art...glad to see you here.


----------



## Gemini (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Matt. Glad to have you


----------



## Navarre (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome, Isshinryustudent! Lots of great people here. I'm sure you'll be glad you found us. Happy posting!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 14, 2005)

Isshinryustudent said:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Hello My name is Matt and ive been taking isshinryu for the last 2 years of my life. *since i was 15* I am being trained under Al Ferrens at the mountain isshinryu karate academy. I am currently an orange belt. I have gone to the IWKA world tournment. I plan to go to more tournments in the future as i get better and learn more. I really enjoy the style and what it has done for my life.
> 
> I've been looking for a place on line to talk about martial arts and i found this site so I signed up and thought I would give it a try.
> 
> and thanks for reading.[/FONT]


 
Welcome to MT, Matt!

You picked a great style and, apparently a great school with integrity in its ranking system and a positive atmosphere for personal growth.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Nov 14, 2005)

Isshinryustudent said:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Hello My name is Matt and ive been taking isshinryu for the last 2 years of my life. *since i was 15* I am being trained under Al Ferrens at the mountain isshinryu karate academy. I am currently an orange belt. I have gone to the IWKA world tournment. I plan to go to more tournments in the future as i get better and learn more. I really enjoy the style and what it has done for my life.
> 
> I've been looking for a place on line to talk about martial arts and i found this site so I signed up and thought I would give it a try.
> 
> and thanks for reading.[/FONT]


 
Lucky you!  Martial talk is loaded with awesome people.  Why, me for instance! Man, do I ever rock. Ask anyone.  :bs: :lol:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome and glad to have your input, also you will be able to gain so much info. in your journey through Martial Talk.
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome! I did Isshin-ryu for three years under George Insley's group out of Buffalo. But that was many years ago!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Matt.

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Matt!! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Nov 15, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Enjoy your time here...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to MT Matt!  It sounds like you are off to a great start!  :yinyang: :karate:   Ask lots of questions and have a blast here!  :boing2: 

MJ


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to MT....enjoy..

(some of the areas in the Study can get intense but the rest is friendly)


----------



## KingofSpades (Nov 15, 2005)

welcome and good luck


----------



## Isshinryustudent (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you all very much for replying, Seems like a really nice place here:ultracool. I will be posting more soon but i have to get some things settled around here. But on a side note there is an isshinryu tournment and seminar this weekend saturday,  In  acran ohio I will not be able to make it but maby some of you will want to go i will have more information this thursday if any one is interested.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 16, 2005)

Isshinryustudent said:
			
		

> In acran ohio


 
Do you mean "Akron"? Hey, that's where I was born! I won't be up there but I'm glad something's going on in the ol' birthplace.

again, Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome, Matt! :wavey:  When you have time, feel free to peruse the different areas we have areound here & I hope you enjoy the board.

Best Wishes in your MA journey,
:asian:


----------

